
Will There Be a Ban on Killer Robots? - atlasunshrugged
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/19/technology/artificial-intelligence-weapons.html
======
mariuolo
How is this going to affect the laws of war?

Hypothetically speaking, in case of wanton killing of civilians, who's going
to be held responsible? The engineers who designed it? The maintenance crew
who launched it? The general in charge of that particular division or branch?
The minister?

Furthermore, with the emergence of AI, do we even know the algorithms actually
used to make such decisions?

------
atlasunshrugged
I'm quite torn on this subject, of course I see the reason for having a
framework in place to prevent the use of autonomous weapons, but what happens
if another country doesn't abide by the agreement (even so, this could happen
with anything)?

